# Soundcard nötig? Surround-Sound durch Optical Output



## Kreddel (13. September 2019)

Hallo,

 

ich benutze schon einige Zeit mein Headset für Gaming. Es handelt sich um ein Steelseries Siberia 800.

Vor kurzem habe ich mich allerdings gefragt, ob ich vielleicht den Sound (Output) davon verbessern kann. (Das Mikrophon benutze ich sowieso nicht, darum geht es nicht)

Bisher habe ich es über USB angeschlossen. Es unterstützt aber auch Optical Output und das soll um einiges besser sein.

Mein Mainboard, ein Gigabyte Z270 Gaming K3, hat, soweit ich es verstanden habe, keinen Optical Output. Ich habe auch den entsprechenden Port am PC nicht gefunden.

 

Die Frage ist jetzt also, ob ich mir für einen besseren Klang (das Headset unterstützt ja 7.1 Surround) eine Soundcard oder so ein externes Audio-Gerät kaufen sollte, oder ob ich es komplett lassen sollte. Das Headset funktioniert ja sowieso schon über eine Funksende-Station.

Das Headset hat auch einen Klinkenstecker, aber der ist anscheinend mit den Mitteln, die ich habe, nur Stereo. Ein optisches Kabel ist eben auch enthalten.

Ich habe auch gelesen, dass man über HDMI an den Fernseher den Optical Output des Fernsehers dafür benutzen kann, aber mein Fernseher hat sowas auch nicht.

 

Der bessere Sound soll dann in kompetitiven Shootern wie CS:GO zum Einsatz kommen, wo man seine Umgebung sehr detailliert und sehr genau in alle Richtungen hören muss.

 

Ich habe jedenfalls das Gefühl, dass es etwas schade ist, wenn das teure Headset über USB läuft und wäre deshalb sehr dankbar für Hilfe. Ich habe selber, wie man bestimmt merkt, nicht so viel Ahnung von dem Thema. Wenn ihr noch Infos braucht oder Fragen habt, dann gebe ich gerne Auskunft. Dankeschön


----------

